# How do I read staves with no key?



## Manok

I am studying Schubert's 8th, as my example, the brass have no key attached, and I assume they are also playing in B minor like the rest of the score, when the trumpet which has no key plays an f sharp or a c#, what do I assume? I've plugged the part into Sibelius, and it makes no sense listening to what I hear, and what I see, both adding the sharp and taking it away it just sounds off.


----------



## Taggart

The trumpet part written with no accidentals is written for an E trumpet. The trumpet part with 4 # is written for a B flat trumpet.

The E trumpet sounds a major third higher than written. A B flat trumpet sounds a major second lower than written.

Same applies for any other transposing instrument part.


----------



## Portamento

Taggart says all there is to say.


----------

